# Uneven body, Help?



## Envz (Mar 20, 2012)

This has annoyed me for a while now, the whole right side of my body, all the muscles etc, are noticeably bigger than the left side, it just looks odd, I've been at the gym for about 1.5 months now, but it's always been the case that the whole of my right side has looked noticeable bigger, so I know it's not down to something I'm doing wrong in the gym.

My mate said that I just need to keep training and it will come with time, but just make sure I'm working the left as hard as the right, is this true? I'll also post pictures if needs be, thanks a lot.


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

Be less enthusiastic with your w*nking


----------



## Envz (Mar 20, 2012)

or switch hands?!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Everybody is imbalanced from 1 side to the other.

It's nature.

I reckon if ya put a pic up it wont be as bad as you think.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I hear dumbbells help even it out because your dominant side can't take over but it can with a barbell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Your best bet is 6 month a side training, it's what all the pro's do. 6 months left handed sessions u know left arm bicep curls, left leg squat etc and switch to right for further 6 months - works a treat for me


----------



## Envz (Mar 20, 2012)

I know it's a lot worse than other peoples imbalances, it's actually shocking how different my biceps are haha, chest isn't that bad but it's still noticeable, I'll get some pics


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

dumbells for pressin and when ur weaker side fails dont push the other side else that cud make it worse and on things like db curls start on the weaker side


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Your best bet is 6 month a side training, it's what all the pro's do. 6 months left handed sessions u know left arm bicep curls, left leg squat etc and switch to right for further 6 months - works a treat for me


I have never heard of that mate, sounds pretty dangerous tbh.....you being serious or just winding the guy up?!


----------



## Envz (Mar 20, 2012)

I think he's joking aha


----------



## Spiratus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have seen it and it is pretty significant haha


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

Be patient - 1.5 months? we are all imbalanced we all favour one side or the other - even after 30 years of doing this. train everything the same - be consistent, don't expect miracles overnight, and forget about it - your body will balance things up itself.

Don't go and try anything daft, keep your motivation high and even gaisn will come, it took me years to get my chest up and that is a bit of a noticable bodypart, and my left arm is still not as strong as my right


----------

